# Are these Calico Bushynose Plecos?



## Splak (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey guys, I am getting into breeding plecos, I saw an ad online. This guy is claiming to have "rare" calico bushynose plecos for sale.

Now I am not too sure if they are calicos and if they are rare. From what I understand calicos have 3 colors right? and one being white.

He is asking 200$ for his proven breeding trio, or 100$ for a young adult trio. I feel this is a lot, but maybe they are rare fish and worth as much as he wants?

He also claims that his fry sell for 10$ each to petstores since they are so rare. I find it hard to beleive, but who knows.

Do you guys think what he claims is true?

Thanks!


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah, they're bristlenose plecos, calicos, but the price for them being "rare"? I doubt it. I found an archived calico BNP for ~8$ on Aquabid and an old thread elseforum where someone was selling them for 7$ a piece, in groups of 10+, they're 5$.


----------



## Splak (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for the fast response! 

Thats what I thought, I asked the person for a deal and he said 10$ off since they are so rare and pics dont do them justice.

So I called my LFS and asked what they would buy nice calicos for, and he said 2-3$ each and they sell them for 8.99... lol

Thanks!


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah, everyone's gotta profit but that guy is on MAJOR overkill! xD I'm glad you thought to do a little research before going after it. The only way I'd say yes to that is if it included a very large tank with enough filters, lights and plants to keep the thing stable.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd suggest quoting your research at him - should cause him to drop the price a bit.


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> I'd suggest quoting your research at him - should cause him to drop the price a bit.


Hopefully quite a bit. Nowhere on earth would you have a total to that that includes shipping.


Edit: Well. If you had a box big enough wtih heating pads, plants, etc.


----------

